# Please suggest Free Hosting Service - Urgent



## mrintech (Aug 16, 2008)

Friends,

I wanna Host my wordpress.com blog on a free host having fantastico in the cPanel. I tried x10hosting but I am facing 2 problems there:



The site most of the time doesn't load at all and it gives error that Server TimeOut
From past 3 days I am unable to login in the cPanel account. Sometimes it shows your side has been suspended for 60 Minutes due to server outrages. After 60 Minutes whenever I login again, after 20-30 minutes, it again starts giving the same problem.
I am heavily tired from x10hosting.com

Choto Cheeta suggested me frihost.com now the thing is that I am getting DirectAdmin account there only and cPanel account is not available. I don't know anything about DirectAdmin 

Please suggest some free hosting services that gives cPanel hosting alongwith Fantastico + Good disk space and Bandwidth.

Help from you will greatly benefit me. 

- Wishes


----------



## shift (Aug 16, 2008)

www.bighosted.com


----------



## mrintech (Aug 16, 2008)

shift said:


> www.bighosted.com



Thanx for your reply friend  *It supports cPanel and Fantastico na?*

I need some more solutions (No Offense). Also if possible please specify your site if you have hosted one on the same hosting service you suggested.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 16, 2008)

If you wish I can give you Basic hosting plan (100 MB space, 2 GB bandwidth per month, All Unlimited features) free for one year.....for 100 posts on my forum. PM me if you want one.


----------



## mrintech (Aug 16, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> If you wish I can give you Basic hosting plan (100 MB space, 2 GB bandwidth per month, All Unlimited features) free for one year.....for 100 posts on my forum. PM me if you want one.


I will post 100+ and also advertise your forum in my site. My blog that i closed recently was: www.mrintech.wordpress.com

Can you please Give me a domain name instead of hosting space?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 17, 2008)

I use x10hosting too... and it works perfectly for me. Have you tried asking in their forums?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 17, 2008)

mrintech said:


> I will post 100+ and also advertise your forum in my site. My blog that i closed recently was: www.mrintech.wordpress.com
> 
> Can you please Give me a domain name instead of hosting space?


I can give you domain name for 300 posts. This will be free for one year.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 17, 2008)

www.freesitespace.net  is what you need...but they wil give you only 1 database...
else you can use my hosting acc for free...its fully useless to me right now and will expire on march 09... *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31.png


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 17, 2008)

Offtopic - Anyone providing hosting cum domain in mumbai?
I don't have a credit card or paypal. Will pay in person.
Plz any if?


----------



## maxudit007 (Aug 17, 2008)

i recommend you www.000webhost.com    ...this is one of the best FREE hosting sites on the net.... i hope you like it..... better than x10hosting.com


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 17, 2008)

x10hosting.com or go for some cheap and best paid hosting like whost.in from ravi


----------



## mrintech (Aug 18, 2008)

Friends,

Thanks for your precious replies. I switched to *freehostia*, but the problem i am facing with freehostia is that *I can't submit content to DIGG*, as it says: 

"Freehostia is massly reported for Spamming DIGG, So your submission can't took place at this time"

I simply want to know that if I get/buy a domain name like www.mrintech.com, than submission problem will be solved or not?

Please help


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 18, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> If you wish I can give you Basic hosting plan (100 MB space, 2 GB bandwidth per month, All Unlimited features) free for one year.....for 100 posts on my forum. PM me if you want one.





ravi_9793 said:


> I can give you domain name for 300 posts. This will be free for one year.



Ravi, I presumed you have ended the offer for free hosting and similar stuffs from posting to your forum @ 9zap.com. The announcement thread at *www.9zap.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=316 also signifies it.

So are you restarting the free post to host plans ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 18, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> Ravi, I presumed you have ended the offer for free hosting and similar stuffs from posting to your forum @ 9zap.com. The announcement thread at *www.9zap.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=316 also signifies it.
> 
> So are you restarting the free post to host plans ?


yes, its officially closed, because I dont have time to work on my forum these days. I am just offering to few guys on this forum. 

Hope to give a new start to forum soon. May be from next month.


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 18, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> yes, its officially closed, because I dont have time to work on my forum these days. _I am just offering to few guys on this forum. _



Can I be the lucky one to be included in that list of guys ?  I even started posting there.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 18, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> Can I be the lucky one to be included in that list of guys ?  I even started posting there.


ok.. you can start posting there. I have few rules....... sending you via PM...and I am paying Rs. 2 per post.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 18, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Offtopic - Anyone providing hosting cum domain in mumbai?
> I don't have a credit card or paypal. Will pay in person.
> Plz any if?


I deal with Ashish aka tuxfan for my domain name. You can contact him and check if it suits you.


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 18, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> ok.. you can start posting there. I have few rules....... sending you via PM...and I am paying Rs. 2 per post.



Thanks for your prompt support here, I am amazed to see the last offer though


----------

